# New Version of vBulletin on the Horizon



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138544

We may or may not go to this version when it is available. It depends on whether or not this will cost anything under our current license agreement.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

The new, 3.5 version of vBulletin was released YESTERDAY.

Read all about the release: http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=156067. You can see vBulletin 3.5 in action at www.vbulletin.com/forum.

Possibly as early as next week, I will be backing up this current forum and installing the new vBulletin version. I am in need of reviewing all the documentation, first.

The major benefit of this new version is a whole bunch more Admin and Moderator options. vBulletin is also more easily modifiable -- and new security fixes and whatnot will not require reinstallation of MODS, a process which took about an hour and 1/2 before we got vBulletin.

There are _still_ some browser display issues with Firefox and Mozilla. These may disappear when Firefox goes to 1.5 and Mozilla to 1.8 or 2.0 in the near future. They seem to have fixed most, if not all, the display problems in Safari (Macintosh browser).

A summary list of all the changes from vBulletin 3.0 to 3.5: http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showpost.php?p=972250&postcount=4


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Update*

We are currently using vBulletin Version 3.5.3


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*new version*

We are currently running vBulletin Version 3.5.4.
The upgrading went surprisingly fast.


----------

